

Ask HN: why is Hacker News not searchable? - playhard

Why are the submission in hacker news are not searchable??
if search was available, i could search for my favorite company,language or technology...
i really love hacker news, but i miss certain news which i may love...
why are the submissions not categorized??
it would be better with news search.what say??
Ramakanth,
(http://www.twitter.com/ramakanth_d)
======
Khao
There is also this website available which does a great job :
<http://searchyc.com/>

~~~
playhard
This does the job!

------
th0ma5
I've had luck with the Google operator "site:" as in
"site:news.ycombinator.com" and then the rest of the terms + date range
limits.

~~~
playhard
Good one...Hacker news makes hackers to figure it out themselves!!

~~~
britta
It's also linked in the footer.

